# Solved: Hidden Remote Desktop Connection file found in "my documents" folder



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

I just noticed that there is a new (hidden) file in "my documents" folder called "Default". It is a hidden folder and was not there 4 days ago.

When I check the properties on it it simply says that is is just a Remote Desktop Connection type and it was created August 24th, 2008.

My remote desktop and remote assistance features are _not_ active or loaded.

Is this file normal or not?

Thank you!


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

If you have used remote desktop connection it will create a default connection file for future use with all of the settings in. It is normal and you can either delete or keep it, its up to you.


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi, and thanks for reading my post and for the fast response.

I have never used Windows Desktop Remote - however, I do use pcAnywhere often.

This would not have any relation or affect to my question, would it?

Also, I just want to be certain, especially since I mentioned I do not use the Windows XP desktop remote desktop or remote assistance - or ever have, that iit is completely safe and harmless to delete it? (just looking for that final reassurance, ya know?)

Thanks.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Maybe PcAnywhere is built upon remote desktop connection so the file would have been created. It is safe to delete it as it is a settings file for remote desktop conection and you dont use that.


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank you.


----------

